# Tabla de equivalencia o magnitudes de watts a lumens viceversa.



## mrkcc

Necesito la equivalencia de watts a lummens, de lampara incandescentes, fluorescentes, y de la nueva tecnología LED, lo ando buscando y no aparece nada. 

Busco una tabla donde diga lummens y watt. en la web solo  encontré luminosidad, necesito una tabla de lamparas incandescentes,  fluorescentes y si fuera posible de led.

Agradezco cualquier comentario.


----------



## snowboard

los watts es una unidad de potencia, los lumen es una unidad de flujo luminoso, me parece que no hay equivalencia.


----------



## Cacho

Exactamente SnowBoard.

Watts y Lumen miden cosas distintas: Potencia y flujo luminoso.

Las lamparitas incandescentes calientan un filamento y al ponerse (oh casualidad) incandescente, emite luz. De acuerdo a la composición del filamento y demás factores será la cantidad de energía que se transforme en Lumens. Lo que las relaciona es el rendimiento luminoso. Esto es cuántos Lumen se generan por cada Watt consumido.


Citando a Wikipedia:
"La lámpara incandescente es la de menor rendimiento luminoso de las lámparas utilizadas: de 12 a 18 lm/W (lúmenes por vatio) y la que menor vida útil tiene, unas 1000 horas, pero es la más popular por su bajo precio y el color cálido de su luz."

Con otra cita de Wikipedia resumo los fluorescentes:
"Las lámparas fluorescentes tienen un rendimiento luminoso que puede estimarse entre 50 y 90 lúmenes por vatio (lm/W)."

Otra vez, algo de Wikipedia aclara cuestiones sobre rendimiento luminoso, que de esto se trata el asunto que planteás, y en este artículo de la misma Wikipedia dice:
"Los LEDs comerciales típicos están diseñados para potencias del orden de los 30 a 60 mW. En torno a 1999 se introdujeron en el mercado diodos capaces de trabajar con potencias de 1 W para uso continuo...
Hoy en día, se están desarrollando y empezando a comercializar LEDs con prestaciones muy superiores a las de unos años atrás... Como ejemplo, ...LEDs de luz blanca con una eficiencia luminosa de 150 lm/W...Esta eficiencia, comparada con otras fuentes de luz en términos de eficiencia sólo, es aproximadamente 1,7 veces superior a la de la lámpara fluorescente con prestaciones de color altas (90 lm/W) y aproximadamente 11,5 veces la de una lámpara incandescente (13 lm/W). Su eficiencia es incluso más alta que la de la lámpara de vapor de sodio de alta presión (132 lm/W), que está considerada como una de las fuentes de luz más eficientes."

Ahora decime la verdad MrKcc: No buscaste mucho que digamos, ¿no?.

Saludos


----------



## mrkcc

en eso si tienes razon, pero la he estado buscando es una tabla de donde dice la luminosidad, y el watt o vatios,


----------



## Cacho

Si leíste (y entendiste) lo anterior, te darás cuenta de por qué no encontrás una tabla como la que querés.
Si la encontrás, entenderás que o bien está errada o bien está referida a una lámpara en particular, un fluorescente específico y a un led y sólo a ése.


Saludos


----------



## chelomla

Si bien es cierto que el watt y el lumen son distintas unidades de energía, siempre hay una equivalencia ya que ambos miden energía, uno eléctrica y el otro lumínica, es mas, la potencia lumínica está definida como "una sexagésima parte de la luz emitida por un centímetro cuadrado de platino puro en estado sólido a la temperatura de su punto de fusión (2046 K)" o sea por medio de la temperatura, que es otra forma de energía.

Por eso existen elementos que transforman la energía eléctrica en luz, por ejemplo una lamparita o un LED, bueno sin mas te dejo la equivalencia: 1 watt = 0.001496 lúmen.
Saludos!


----------



## cartucho01x

Para que necesitas esta información? te lo digo antes de meterte la chapa sobre las luces. porque hay que tener en cuenta que los lumens y watt son solo una referencia para calcular las necesidades lumínicas de una zona. Estas se miden en PAR e intervienen diferentes factores entre ellos la potencia y los lúmenes.

Un saludo


----------



## Sendo

Hola, un detalle quiero añadir. La equivalencia es 1 lumen= 1/683 W emitidos a una longitud de onda de 555 nm.
Ahora me surge una duda y es que si tienes una 2 led  que emiten 100lm cada uno pero se diferencian en que uno emite a 500 nm o otro a 600 nm. Como saber la energia que emite cada uno sabiendo que el que tiene menor longitud de onda tendrá una energia mayor.

energia (led 500nm)= 100*1/683 W (555nm)= x (500nm)
energia (led 600nm)= 100*1/683 W (555nm)= x (600nm)

energia (led 500nm)>energia (led 600nm)

MI propuesta es calcular el numero de fotones que se emiten a 100 lumenes y l.o 555nm, luego calcular la energia que tiene un foton a 500nm y a 600nm y multiplicarlo por el numero de fotones anterior. con ello nos daran 2 energias diferentes.

Una ayudita con esto, por favor!! Ando un poco perdido


----------

